# Free cPanel reference posters. (24"X36")



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Today I discovered cPanel will send you _free_ posters to use as reference when dealing with, handling clients with cPanel installed. It's a great alternative to their gaudy 35MB single page PDFs that kill my every document viewer I have on my Linux desktop.

Get them here: http://cpanel.net/posters/

View the (LARGE) PDF file versions here: http://go.cpanel.net/configposter && http://go.cpanel.net/logposter

Enjoy!


----------



## Nett (Jan 6, 2014)

Only sending to north america


----------



## notFound (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn, wish UK was included.


----------



## nunim (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice find!  I've just ordered a set.  Now I just need to convince the wife to let me put em up


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's a great alternative to their gaudy 35MB single page PDFs that kill my every document viewer I have on my Linux desktop.


 I didn't know you did shared hosting, where can I sign up?


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 6, 2014)

I got one for each room for the offices here


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice, it's pretty useful to have even as a pdf (not up on the wall)


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice find, Thank you very much for posting this. Will come in very handy indeed.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jan 6, 2014)

Now that's a nice find!  Those posters are going to be so much handier than my little text file of locations.

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 6, 2014)

I got one a few years ago but I don't have an office to hang it in anymore.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I didn't know you did shared hosting, where can I sign up?


I don't. I just work for a large shared/reseller hosting provider.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 10, 2014)

Hell, if any of you need them, I'll order some more and ship them to you if you pay shipping... Message me if you want them...


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet find. I'll hang them up on our walls just because I'm a Cpanel fan! Our clients love cpanel (and yours do too! - *except for those few who are "too good" for mainstream control panels..."hipsters"  )


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 17, 2014)

We have lots of these in our office hung up on the wall.  Believe it or not, people will get up from their desk, walk to the poster, check what they need, go sit back down and get back to work.  I'm surprised they don't all just Google things but hey, I guess even us geeks need to step away every now and then


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 18, 2014)

You should move it outside so they get some fresh air.

Some days it's hard enough just to get a lunch break and clock off on time - it helps to walk outside, enjoy the sunshine and get some Vitamin D.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 18, 2014)

HostGuard said:


> You should move it outside so they get some fresh air.
> 
> Some days it's hard enough just to get a lunch break and clock off on time - it helps to walk outside, enjoy the sunshine and get some Vitamin D.


Hah, I hear that!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

Look what came in the mail today...


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 24, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Look what came in the mail today...


Well look at that, I noticed it said "Houston Texas" So I checked the mail and I got mine too


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

All hung up. My eyes are too bad to see them from where I sit, so have to stand up and go over there and look. Quality posters, but not quality job hanging them. It works though.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang, I meant to snap pics of ours hanging up today while I was getting the pics for the other thread.

They sent ours in a cardboard box so they don't have creases in them...but I guess that's what we get for being a large license holder.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 24, 2014)

Got mine today to.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine came today too. Funny how they showed up all across the country on the same day.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Mine came today too. Funny how they showed up all across the country on the same day.


Wow. Four of us in this thread have gotten all of ours on the same day.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine came in a few days ago.

I was not too happy about them being folded up. ;/


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> I was not too happy about them being folded up. ;/


Me either, but free is free. 

Still better than the large PDF that likes to bog down DocumentViewer on my Linux desktop. I tried a couple other document viewers, but none performed well and the system really isn't that outdated. Can't have my computer locking up and slowing down when trying to work on something.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 24, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> Mine came in a few days ago.
> 
> I was not too happy about them being folded up. ;/


They didn't fold ours - they sent them in a cardboard box...of course I also ordered like 15-20 of each lol.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 24, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> They didn't fold ours - they sent them in a cardboard box...of course I also ordered like 15-20 of each lol.


Yea, I actually thought I did order more then 1. I had plans for one in each office and even in the server room lol


----------



## shovenose (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine came VERY wrinkled. But hey, they were FREE  When I get a real office I'll try to pay for them to shop them in better packaging and frame them. For now, they look good and are quite useful when trying to figure out what's wrong with the shared server.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jan 24, 2014)

I actually got mine yesterday and have a client putting them on foam board.  I'll agree the wrinkles are a little annoying, but that's easily fixed with a few books.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 24, 2014)

I got mine today as well. Have more on the way...


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup, got mine in too


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

How the hell did everyone, spread out across the US, get their posters on the same day? Must be some sort of USPS magic.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 25, 2014)

MannDude said:


> How the hell did everyone, spread out across the US, get their posters on the same day? Must be some sort of USPS magic.


Perhaps cPanel just batched them up


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 27, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I got one a few years ago but I don't have an office to hang it in anymore.


It would look good in the SecureDragon corporate jet.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Got mine today to.


What are we seeing in this picture in the upper right - do you have some floating holographic portal to vpsboard?

Picture take from Google Glass?  Do you walk around with with vpsboard ever-present in your vision?


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 27, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> What are we seeing in this picture in the upper right - do you have some floating holographic portal to vpsboard?
> 
> Picture take from Google Glass?  Do you walk around with with vpsboard ever-present in your vision?



Haha yes it is Google Glass. It's considered a "vignette" when in a picture.  I don't normally have vpsBoard on it but since I found out the posters here I thought why not.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Wow. Four of us in this thread have gotten all of ours on the same day.


We got ours around this date as well. That is funny!


----------



## jarland (Jan 28, 2014)

Ordered mine a while back. Let's just be honest about why any of us need these...

Because no one sane puts the standard Apache log in /usr/local/apache/logs


----------



## shinehost (Jan 29, 2014)

Posters looks really good! Unfortunately we cant receive in India!


----------



## Kakashi (Jan 30, 2014)

Shame they don't deliver to the UK


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 2, 2014)

Kakashi said:


> Shame they don't deliver to the UK



You should open a ticket with them and let them know you are interested. Maybe they will make it happen.


----------



## AuroraZero (Feb 2, 2014)

I received mine as well. I know I ordered more I was going to just ship them to our friends who could not get them but I only received one set.


----------



## HostingAbove (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks @MannDude for sharing this. Just ordered two. One for myself and another Manager of our company. I'm so thoughtful thinking of others.  ^_^

^TG


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 10, 2014)

I randomly got 4 more today.  :huh:


----------



## wdq (Feb 10, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> I received mine as well. I know I ordered more I was going to just ship them to our friends who could not get them but I only received one set.


I ordered two of them and for some reason one arrived a few weeks ago, and then the second one arrived last week.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Feb 10, 2014)

I ordered 25, since they are going to be shipped to Portugal. I am expecting them in the middle of March


----------



## CraigA (Feb 17, 2014)

awesome! thanks for this OP


----------



## Srvify (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link. These will certainly come in handy.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 17, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> I ordered 25, since they are going to be shipped to Portugal. I am expecting them in the middle of March


Why so many?

I hope people are not abusing the kindness of cPanel. These do cost money to print and ship. I sure hope they're a useful resource to those who get them.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Since they are getting re-shipped to Portugal, it is better to send an higher quantity 

- Henrique


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sheesh - ordered mine the day this thread opened and still haven't received (in US)


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe they ran out and needed to get more printed.  Just ordered.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 7, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Sheesh - ordered mine the day this thread opened and still haven't received (in US)


and of course, mine promptly arrived in the mail yesterday


----------



## Echelon (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine was destroyed, damaged, and subsequently replaced with magazine and book covers by US Postal Service, along with a letter of apology. cPanel was dumbfounded by the US Postal Service replacing the posters in the envelope with a stack of risque magazine covers, and are sending me a new set to hopefully arrive soon enough.

The envelope showed up Thursday.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 22, 2014)

Have them up at the house and company. Great tool and quick lookup of where everything is at.


----------



## astutiumRob (Mar 24, 2014)

You can usually pick them up from their stand if you attend a show they're at


----------



## MartinD (Mar 25, 2014)

astutiumRob said:


> You can usually pick them up from their stand if you attend a show they're at


That usually means being over in the US unfortunately.


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this, nice find indeed!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a bunch of each poster if anyone needs them. Just pay postage and I'll mail them to you.

I think I have 25-30 of each... lol


----------



## Obelus (May 7, 2014)

Links seem to be dead


----------



## ChrisM (May 7, 2014)

Obelus said:


> Links seem to be dead



The order link for the free posters still works but it appears the PDF version is dead.


----------



## Obelus (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was referring to PDF versions. Does anyone have backup link?


----------



## William (May 14, 2014)

Who can fwd me one of them to Austria?


----------



## ChrisM (May 14, 2014)

William said:


> Who can fwd me one of them to Austria?



@William I have a couple extra's around somewhere. PM me your address.

Edit: Found them.


----------



## boutique - Josh (May 14, 2014)

It's a shame they don't post them to Europe, these would have been good for our office


----------



## coreyman (May 14, 2014)

Echelon said:


> Mine was destroyed, damaged, and subsequently replaced with magazine and book covers by US Postal Service, along with a letter of apology. cPanel was dumbfounded by the US Postal Service replacing the posters in the envelope with a stack of risque magazine covers, and are sending me a new set to hopefully arrive soon enough.
> 
> The envelope showed up Thursday.


wtf ?


----------



## HostNIT (May 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Today I discovered cPanel will send you _free_ posters to use as reference when dealing with, handling clients with cPanel installed. It's a great alternative to their gaudy 35MB single page PDFs that kill my every document viewer I have on my Linux desktop.
> 
> Get them here: http://cpanel.net/posters/
> 
> ...


Thank you!! This will go nice in our office.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 29, 2014)

Just got mine! They're actually pretty nice.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 29, 2014)

I got two and that one isn't fully opened. Thought people might want to see.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ours cPanel posters arrived today, if someone in Europe wants some posters, we can have a few to send.

Around 80 posters more than we requested 

- Henrique


----------

